# Who in your opinion was the sexiest diva to ever step foot in the WWE?



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

In your opinion who do you think past or present was the sexiest, most hottest looking diva to ever step foot in the WWE?
I choose Stacy Keibelr!!!! Shewas natural looking and didn't wear too much makeup. She had a great pair of legs and a nice butt. Also she is one of the few divas to not have breast implants so it shows that being in the WWE you don't need a pair of fake boobs to be considered hot. She was natural!!! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Maryse by a huge margin, no other Diva comes close. She's the personification of sexy.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Maryse by a huge margin, no other Diva comes close. She's the personification of sexy.


She got a great stomach too


----------



## Arcane (Mar 20, 2015)

MARYSE


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seriously it doesn't get sexier than that!

Nikki Bella gets an honourable mention.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Seriously it doesn't get sexier than that!
> 
> Nikki Bella gets an honourable mention.


Nikki looks like any women you would see on the street. Maryse though is one of a kind!!!


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Well most people on here are going with blondes ( Stacy and Maryase)

Though for me I gotta go with Summer Rae 

That body and those legs are just amazing plus a very cute personality as well

Truly an amazing women


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

AJ Lee, obvs. Layla El is a close second.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Nikki looks like any women you would see on the street. Maryse though is one of a kind!!!


Most women don't have bodies like this:

















In an era of plain Jane Divas Nikki is one of the genuine standout glamours, hell in any era she is.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Paige by a wide margin for me, Maryse and Maria come somewhat close through.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Most women don't have bodies like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh she's a plain Jane imo. Not a fan of her face.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Meh she's a plain Jane imo. Not a fan of her face.


No to start a mark war but its funny coming from a Paige fan, she's incredibly average while Nikki's got dat body and as long as she lays off the red lipstick looks beautiful.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Trish and Maryse are close but I gotta go with Nikki. She's just incredible.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> No to start a mark war but its funny coming from a Paige fan, she's incredibly average while Nikki's got dat body and as long as she lays off the red lipstick looks beautiful.


No what's funny is the fact that because you don't find Paige attractive she's all of a sudden a plain jane. What's even funnier is majority of people find Paige more attractive than both your faves when you look all over the web. Not bad for a plain jane. In fact I think Paige has won just about every poll in looks on every wrestling site since she's debuted when going against Nikki. Everyone has different taste but it's incredibly ignorant to call someone a plain Jane in every post just because you personally don't find her attractive.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

What can I say, I got a thing for crackheads.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Nikki looks like any women you would see on the street. Maryse though is one of a kind!!!
> ...


Your right a lot of women don't have bodies like Nikki but then again Nikki profession is to look perfect. Still I can go to the mall right now and see prettier women than her. I guess she doesn't have an exotic face like Maryse or Trish. Oh Nikki ass is small


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Paige by a wide margin for me, Maryse and Maria come somewhat close through.


For me its Paige first (never been so attracted to a diva the way I am with her). She just has something that is hard to explain. Its funny because she was talking about it at axxess in a few of her interviews apparently the people interviewing her said most guys they knew asked about her before mentioning everyone else. She couldn't put her finger on why. Second for me is Renee Young. Girl is s pretty.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> No to start a mark war but its funny coming from a Paige fan, she's incredibly average while Nikki's got dat body and as long as she lays off the red lipstick looks beautiful.


What somebody finds attractive is subjective; remember.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> No what's funny is the fact that because you don't find Paige attractive she's all of a sudden a plain jane. What's even funnier is majority of people find Paige more attractive than both your faves when you look all over the web. Not bad for a plain jane. In fact I think Paige has won just about every poll in looks on every wrestling site since she's debuted when going against Nikki. Everyone has different taste but it's incredibly ignorant to call someone a plain Jane in every post just because you personally don't find her attractive.


You're trolling right? Or an asshole? You called Nikki a plain Jane. So what your opinion is the law and I cant state mine. Grow up. paige is popular and beloved and she wins all the poles I'll give her that, for whatever reason people obsess over her. Nikki being a Bella doesn't help her though in that regard, people hate the Bellas, and I mean literally hate the Bellas so many people would just vote against a Bella because they despise these girls they've never met so much.

To end though, if its ignorant of me to call Paige a plan Jane, what does that make you to call Nikki a plain Jane and then rant about Paige being called one? Serious question there, I'd love to know the answer.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Your right a lot of women don't have bodies like Nikki but then again Nikki profession is to look perfect. Still I can go to the mall right now and see prettier women than her. I guess she doesn't have an exotic face like Maryse or Trish. Oh Nikki ass is small


She has a better body than most women who's job is also to look perfect. She has the best body in WWE, and a better body than most other famous women. You can go to the mall and see prettier women than everyone in the WWE except for probably Eva, who is the only chick in WWE with a genuinely beautiful face. No one holds that against any other Divas, except for Nikki though. Only she gets flack for that, same with your obsession with calling her ass small. Its bigger than Summers, AJ's, Paiges, the thickness of her thighs hides how big her ass is too. Only Layla and Naomi have big asses in the WWE today.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> You're trolling right? Or an asshole? You called Nikki a plain Jane. So what your opinion is the law and I cant state mine. Grow up. paige is popular and beloved and she wins all the poles I'll give her that, for whatever reason people obsess over her. Nikki being a Bella doesn't help her though in that regard, people hate the Bellas, and I mean literally hate the Bellas so many people would just vote against a Bella because they despise these girls they've never met so much.
> 
> To end though, if its ignorant of me to call Paige a plan Jane, what does that make you to call Nikki a plain Jane and then rant about Paige being called one? Serious question there, I'd love to know the answer.


Was just showing you what you do, literally when ever someone mentions Paige as attractive. I think you may have called her a Plain Jane more times than I have called her hot on this site. (that's a crap load amount). I don't find Nikki attractive but I realize many others do, so she must be attractive. that's the difference between me and you. Because you don't find Paige attractive shes apparently this plain Jane that is not hot when majority opinion states otherwise. But I guess calling someone a plain Jane is another way to say you don't find someone attractive so if that's the case Nikki is a plain Jane imo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Was just showing you what you do, literally when ever someone mentions Paige as attractive. I think you may have called her a Plain Jane more times than I have called her hot on this site. (that's a crap load amount). I don't find Nikki attractive but I realize many others do, so she must be attractive. that's the difference between me and you. Because you don't find Paige attractive shes apparently this plain Jane that is not hot when majority opinion states otherwise. But I guess calling someone a plain Jane is another way to say you don't find someone attractive so if that's the case Nikki is a plain Jane imo.


I call Paige a plain Jane because its my honest opinion and honest assessment of her attractiveness. She is average in every way to me, nothing spectacular or remarkable about her at all, she's not ugly, she's just plain. Nikki's body isn't plain though...


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nikki Bella is actually much less attractive now than she was back when she actually looked like her sister. 

I don't know if any diva is hotter than every single other diva ever for me, but Layla, Alexa Bliss, AJ and Maria are faves of mine. Even taking those four into consideration though, when I think of some of the most beautiful women in the world, there are no WWF/WWE divas on my list. There are people in Hollywood and TV land more beautiful than ANY woman I've ever seen in WWF/WWE....not to mention certain porn stars and models


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> I call Paige a plain Jane because its my honest opinion and honest assessment of her attractiveness. She is average in every way to me, nothing spectacular or remarkable about her at all, she's not ugly, she's just plain. Nikki's body isn't plain though...


And Isles thinks Nikki is a plain jane, that's his opinion, so I think you two need to just respect each other's opinions (even if I don't necessarily get yours myself) and not get into a pissing contest about it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> I call Paige a plain Jane because its my honest opinion and honest assessment of her attractiveness. She is average in every way to me, nothing spectacular or remarkable about her at all, she's not ugly, she's just plain. Nikki's body isn't plain though...


The way you come off in wow forums is that people shouldn't find Paige attractive because shes so plain to you. Well to millions of others shes extremely hot. So just deal with it, or if it bothers you ignore it. I personally think Paige has one of if not the best asses and legs in the division and an extremely pretty face. I get her boobs aren't big but that's because their real. If she ever decided she wanted fake ones she has plenty of money to get them. But imo her body shape is fine that big boobs would take away from her. Anyways its cool you don't find her hot, but everybody on this forum knows that by now. You don't have to backwards insult every Paige fan who says Paige is hot or find Paige hotter than one of your favs. Anyways I don't want to fight. Not on Easter. Just wanted to inform you how it can get a bit annoying to see repetitive post about how much you dislike that people find Paige attractive. I respect your opinion and obviously not everyone is going to think Paige is hot so lets end this. Hopefully we wont have to hear how shes such a plain Jane as much anymore. Happy Easter to you and everybody on this forum.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nikki stopped being attractive to me when she became a man woman and also started trying to look like John Cena

Thirty something with a backwards cap on? She looks like a retard. Grow up woman


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Your right a lot of women don't have bodies like Nikki but then again Nikki profession is to look perfect. Still I can go to the mall right now and see prettier women than her. I guess she doesn't have an exotic face like Maryse or Trish. Oh Nikki ass is small
> ...


If you find Nikki attractive then fine. Beauty is the eye of the beholder. Oh Paige has a bigger ass than Nikki!! Also I don't agree with you when you said Nikki has the best body right now. Simply don't. I find Paige body much nicer as well as Summer Rae oh and Eva Marie in my opinion has the best body!!!


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

This thread needs less talking and more pics


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

GNR4LIFE said:


> This thread needs less talking and more pics


Happy to oblige.

A few of my pick.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> The way you come off in wow forums is that people shouldn't find Paige attractive because shes so plain to you. Well to millions of others shes extremely hot. So just deal with it, or if it bothers you ignore it. I personally think Paige has one of if not the best asses and legs in the division and an extremely pretty face. I get her boobs aren't big but that's because their real. If she ever decided she wanted fake ones she has plenty of money to get them. But imo her body shape is fine that big boobs would take away from her. Anyways its cool you don't find her hot, but everybody on this forum knows that by now. You don't have to backwards insult every Paige fan who says Paige is hot or find Paige hotter than one of your favs.


Me saying I don't find Paige attractive isn't me having a go at people for finding her attractive at all. I don't how you came to that conclusion, but me not being attracted to Paige isn't me having a shot at anyone. Sure I don't understand one bit what the big deal about her is but people seem to adore her. And yeah when people rave over Paige and then act like Nikki is the ugliest chick ever i'm dumbfounded, but I'm just stating my opinion on the matter, never have I said no one should find her attractive just that I don't at all. Its no different though than people saying Nikki looks like a man...they don't find her attractive, well actually that is dumber.



Thanks12 said:


> If you find Nikki attractive then fine. Beauty is the eye of the beholder. Oh Paige has a bigger ass than Nikki!! Also I don't agree with you when you said Nikki has the best body right now. Simply don't. I find Paige body much nicer as well as Summer Rae oh and Eva Marie in my opinion has the best body!!!


No point discussing ass, you think Nikki has no ass. Agree to disagree and end it there.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Paige is FAR more attractive than Nikki. Anyone who doesn't see that is simply blind.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Paige is FAR more attractive than Nikki. Anyone who doesn't see that is simply blind.


While I agree, we must remember that what one finds attractive is inherently subjective and qualifies as different things for every single person; so no need to insult anyone that thinks otherwise (in this case; thinking Nikki is more attractive then Paige, which is a very valid one; albeit one I don't personally agree with).


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Happy to oblige.
> 
> A few of my pick.


That's my kinda girl


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

lmao @ this guy dissing someone else's crush like it's no big deal, then getting all salty when someone does it back to him. 

This really is the best mark war in some time.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Seems like a simple opinion thread so I don't get why people are arguing. 

Trish for me. Looked her best from 2003-2006 specifically.


----------



## Bad News 101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Paige is FAR more attractive than Nikki. Anyone who doesn't see that is simply blind.


:shockedpunk...Nikki...is..goat..


trish
maryse
aj
up..there..as..well
paige...Not...top..10..alltime


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Stacy Keibler got me every time she came out. She couldn't wrestle, but dance a bit and show that booty in a thong and it was a great RAW...


----------



## drewpeppers (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm going Trish. Honorable mention to Nikki, Eva, Layla.

By the way I know I picked a blonde but I'm a brunette guy at heart. Paige is pretty, but not even top 10 IMO. But I definitely agree with HBK that every man's taste is subjective. That being said, I think there's usually two schools of thought and it's extremely hard for one school to understand the other, they being so radically different.

One side (my side) love fake titties, makeup and other fake things. IMO, it's common sense and plastic surgery wouldn't exist if it didn't successfully trick men like me.

The other side abhors fake titties and makeup, and love the natural look. At this point I totally believe these people are genuine but I have to say for a long time I didn't buy it. I just thought guys said they like natural to make women like them. Over time though, I have come to realize it's just different tastes.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

Honestly, I don't think I've ever been attracted to a diva like I am to Alexa Bliss, so she gets my vote


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sunny all day son, ALL DAY!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Islesfan and EvaMaryse war, surprising lol.

Funny that I agree with both. Paige is my number one and probably is not for her looks (even she is gorgeous and the most beautiful girl I've ever seen in WWE IMO), but because she seems to be an awesome girl. Maryse will be my second, always had a thing for blondes with big boobs but Maryse was something else, I think is the french accent, I'm a fan of accents (I think that applies for Paige too).

Tbh all divas (minus Tamina) I found atractive or at least I could see why other people find them atractive. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder or some shit like that, and let's face it, none of these women could be a plain Jane, WWE probably wouldn't have hire them if they were


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Layla El.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Maryse .

Be jealous :miz .


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

AJ baby! Past Divas are much more manly looking, not bad, real wrestlers but present ones are very goodlooking, aj and paige anyway. ;]


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

Paige certainly stands out in this current group


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish Stratus
Torrie Wilson
Alexa Bliss

Hard to choose just one


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Maryse 
Trish Stratus 
Torrie Wilson


----------



## LoboTheMainMan (Mar 5, 2013)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Paige is FAR more attractive than Nikki. Anyone who doesn't see that is simply blind.


The reason why I'm more attracted to Paige than Nikki is Paige's personality.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Torrie Wilson 
Michelle Mccool
Paige


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Keibler gets my vote since she's one of the few rare Women in the WWE who resisted getting horrendous implants.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Trish Stratus
Torrie Wilson
Candice Michelle
Melina Perez
Maryse


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks12 said:


> The reason why I'm more attracted to Paige than Nikki is Paige's personality.


That's a big part of the appeal

Nikki is a vapid bimbo, and a desperate, gold digging loser pining for Cena to marry her when he's smart enough to know better


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason why I'm more attracted to Paige than Nikki is Paige's personality.
> ...


I feel like Nikki loves John Cena's lifestyle too much so she will sacrifice marriage and kids while Brie is happily married and will have kids in the future


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't know why, I just always thought that Maria was the sexiest women in WWE history. I can't pick out why but she is just so damn hot. I also think Lita, Torrie Wilson, Paige, AJ Lee(judge all you want, couldn't care less) and Sasha Banks are pretty hot. I think I might judge more off of personality than actual looks because they all come across as really nice people with good personalities so that might contribute to it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's a tie between Trish and Maryse. Maryse purely on appearance, and Trish for the total package.*


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

I can't choose between: Bellas, Layla, Torrie Wilson, Christy Hemme

Kelly Kelly, Paige and Stacy Keibler get honorable mentions.

By the way, *Christy is SUPER underrated!!!!*


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Happy to oblige.
> 
> A few of my pick.


*Send Tissues*




(sorry for the double post)


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

my opinion Sable. particularly her 1st run. she had a cross between Pam Anderson and Farrah Fawcett but she had that sexuality like Sharon Stone or Madonna like she was very aware of her sexuality and very in control. 










honourable mentions in no particular order are Maryse (who said herself in an interview she was inspired by Sable-funny how The Miz says Sable was his favourite diva before Maryse)
Nikki Bella
Lana
Sunny
Stacy Keibler (a bit gangly if im ultra critical but shes still by far one of the most attractive divas ever)
Maria
Eva Marie-prefer when shes no overdone on raw as jessica rabbit and more her total divas etc.
Stephanie McMahon


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

never was a huge fan of torrie wilson she seemed pretty outshadowed by Sable snd Stacy Keibler and her personality on screen didnt appeal to me either


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

mickie james


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *It's a tie between Trish and Maryse. Maryse purely on appearance, and Trish for the total package.*


If I had to choose between the two I would choose Maryse. I don't know why but her face appeals to me more.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

1. Sunny
2. Trish Stratus
3. Maryse

Honourable mentions to Madusa, Paige and Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Most women don't have bodies like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most women can't afford bodies like that :lol

I'd have to go with either Torrie Wilson or Sable. They're both just abnormally beautiful :banderas


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Dark Paladin said:


> EvaMaryse said:
> 
> 
> > Most women don't have bodies like this:
> ...


What do you mean most women can't afford a body like that?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lana.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Meh never was into Stacy

Top 5 Mickie James,Trish Stratus,AJ Lee,Kelly Kelly, and Lana

Honorable Mentions: Paige and Naomi


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dark Paladin said:


> Most women can't afford bodies like that :lol
> 
> I'd have to go with either Torrie Wilson or Sable. They're both just abnormally beautiful :banderas


Lulz. Like 90% of Divas including Torrie and Sable she has fake tits. She still had to work hard to get the rest of that body. Never understood why Nikkis tit job is used against her like she's the only one.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Although there were many. Sunny 1996 to 1998 stands out the most.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

It's hard to really pick one. Ofc Maryse & Maria deserve major consideration. I'll give a shout out to Becky, since nobody has mentioned her yet.




EvaMaryse said:


> Maryse by a huge margin, no other Diva comes close. She's the personification of sexy.


It was pretty much her gimmick too. Remember how freaked she got when the Gobbledegooker costume got stuck on her?



Arkham258 said:


> Paige is FAR more attractive than Nikki. Anyone who doesn't see that is simply blind.


 You're speaking of Nikki as if she's Nicole Bass. They are both attractive, and which is more, to me, depends on the day really.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Dark Paladin said:
> 
> 
> > Most women can't afford bodies like that
> ...


I think it's because ever since Nikki got the boob job evryone talks about her as if she is the hottest thing ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> WRONG THEME SONG


:fuckedup


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> It's hard to really pick one. Ofc Maryse & Maria deserve major consideration. I'll give a shout out to Becky, since nobody has mentioned her yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little things like that added so much to her appeal, she oozed personality and was always doing something to garner a reaction or attention. The way she looked back at the titantron saw herself in the outfit and just freaked out. Its the little things like that, that can make a huge difference.



Thanks12 said:


> I think it's because ever since Nikki got the boob job everyone talks about her as if she is the hottest thing ever.


Well she is pretty damn gorgeous. On top of the boob job she's gotten her body into great shape.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> :fuckedup


I like it though! 

But I really posted it for the video. lol


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Layla El.










:banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Layla El.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd sexiest for me.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Randumo24 said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to really pick one. Ofc Maryse & Maria deserve major consideration. I'll give a shout out to Becky, since nobody has mentioned her yet.
> ...


Well I disgaree but beauty is in the eye of the beholder so whatever


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Summer Rae
Mickie James
Layla

Nikki Bella didn't look no where like that when she debuted. When she got those implants her body became thick.

Edit: She got a little thicker but not that much. I wasn't around when Nikki didn't get the implants so I don't know if people all of a sound fell in love with her because of that. :shrug

BTW, Summer has implants :cry she moved down my list which moves in Melina! Shout out to Natayla


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Summer Rae
> Mickie James
> Layla
> 
> ...


She individually never got much love before the boob job, it was always about the twins as a package, she's always been curvier than Brie though. I personally never found them attractive back then as they showed zero personality and had average bodies, both have come a long way since, especially Nikki.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> BrutusIsNotMyName said:
> 
> 
> > Summer Rae
> ...


I think Brie has a prettier face than Nikki while Nikki has a curvier body than Brie. Out of subject but do you think Stephanie's arms are impressive? No offense but I say no


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Layla.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Plato *Layla is a sexy older woman, I'll tell you that much.*


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Stacy
Sunny
Maryse (Not the kind of girl I would typically find to be the most attractive with the plasticness and all that but she definitely has that 'sexy' demeanour about her)
Layla
AJ
Alexa Bliss


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Actually, i'll say...

Lana, followed by 1996 Sunny.

Two GOATS.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Maryse and no one comes close IMO .


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Personally speaking, Classic Sable, Stacy, and Trish were always my absolute favs.

Torrie Wilson, Sunny, Candice, young Steph, and AJ would be _my_ second tier.



Zahra potentially could take my number one spot depending on how the future plays out.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trish 
Torrie
Mickie
Layla


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> I think Brie has a prettier face than Nikki while Nikki has a curvier body than Brie. Out of subject but do you think Stephanie's arms are impressive? No offense but I say no


I can agree with that. Brie is a little prettier, Nikki is however much, much sexier.

As for Steph, meh. Never paid attention.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Eve. Paige. Aj. Emma


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Brie has a prettier face than Nikki while Nikki has a curvier body than Brie. Out of subject but do you think Stephanie's arms are impressive? No offense but I say no
> ...


Haha Nikki has better arms than Steph and I agree Nikki is more sexier than Brie


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Torrie will forever be the divas' diva.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rated R Lita, and it's not even close


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

My two favorites of all time. Lita and Mickie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I have too many:
Layla, Torrie Wilson, Mickie James, Maria Kanellis & Paige.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Torrie Wilson :homer


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

People Power said:


> Torrie Wilson


I agree


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Trish
> Torrie
> Mickie
> Layla


:banderas 

Holy fucking shit. This is exactly the same as me accept I'd also include Alexa Bliss, the woman that made consistently start watching NXT.


----------



## bob_bloblaw (Apr 13, 2015)

Stacy, followed by Torrie. The two of them made a great feuding pair. Neither could wrestle, though, LOL


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Naomi is the sexiest woman (not just diva) I've seen in a very long time. She is literally walking sex. Dat ass! She has not a curve out of place.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Naomi
Alicia
Paige 
Natalya
Cameron
Everyone else.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## WCCWfan (Jun 28, 2015)

My top 5

1. Trish
2. Torrie
3. Wendi Richter
4. Sable
5. Stacy


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

stacy keibler, torrie wilson are the two classics


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Then. Now. Forever. <3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------

